
Tyk: Full-Featured API Gateway - dcu
https://tyk.io/
======
dozzie
Erm... What? Distributed, eventually-consistent API broker in Platform-as-a-
Service cloud data model on-line management? And frobnicating bulbulation
zipfing-free?

What the heck does it do and how would I use it? The only thing that makes
sense on first look is dashboard.

Not to mention that text on the website displays on just above 11cm at the
bottom of my whole 21cm display height. I feel strong urge to duck while
looking at it.

